# Help please



## Unklejon (May 10, 2012)

[Newish user status] I have just moved from LR3 to LR4 and Ihave suddenly got double the number of photos in the catalogue. I had circa 9Kbefore and now have circa 18K. I use LR for simple personal stuff not abusiness. My simplified workflow is import as DNG - Sort out rubbish - Save aset as JPEG for general family viewing / slideshows on telly etc. - then I am supposedto revisit and cut the RAW files down to keepers and 5 star stuff - not thatmany get that far so I have a backlog of RAW to be sorted. I export the JPEGSto their own folder on the same HDD as my RAW files. 
I suppose I am guessing that my LR has found both sets andimported them somehow. The double number did not happen on the initial set upbut about 3 weeks after I had loaded LR4. 
1) Can anyone advise what may have happened and offer aremedy please. 
2) Can I simply delete the catalogue and start a new onewith RAW files only and then a separate one for JPEGS? 
3) Should I simply put my LR4 back in the box and forget itever existed as it is driving me mad


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2012)

How exactly did you "move" from LR3 to LR4? When you open an LR3 catalog with LR4, it will convert your LR3 catalog to a new LR4 catalog, leaving the LR3 catalog alone. Did you import everything again after the catalog was converted?

Can you determine some of the images that are duplicated, and see what filenames they carry?

Beat


----------



## Unklejon (May 12, 2012)

It gets worse not better. I finally found that for somereason the LR4 had loaded all my pictures twice. Luckily -so I thought - theywere in two distinct blocks. So I highlighted the second block - circa 8K andmarked them with an X. I did the whole Ctrl - Backspace thing and chose removethe files - I did not chose delete from disc as I guessed it was multipleentries not multiple photos. Sure enough I ended up with roughly the correctnumber of entries in the catalogue YIPPEE!! Then I clicked on individualpicture only to get a message saying the file could not be found. Sure enoughthe system has wiped all my RAW files from the PC despite my clearly choosingnot to do so. 
I cannot help but notice that all this pain started since Iinstalled OnOne Perfect Photo suite 6.1 a couple of weeks back. I am gettingconvinced that the OnOne software is simply not debugged thoroughly enough tobe selling/? Anyone else using OnOne 6.1 effectively


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 12, 2012)

Hi Unklejon, welcome to the forum!

One other possibility to consider - if it thought the photos were missing, and then you ended up with duplicates, perhaps the drive letter changed?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 12, 2012)

Unklejon, you still haven't answered my questions ....

Check your recycle bin for the photos suppsedly deleted.

Beat


----------



## Unklejon (May 13, 2012)

Sorry for slow response Beat been fire fighting the ever diminishing stock of photos. I checked the recycle bin [PC101 Doh!!] and they were all there. Seemed to be a mix of DNG, JPEG and something called Nero Encrypted Files -. No before you ask I dont have Nero loaded and never had as far as I know. 

I have now reloaded what I can from my backup - loaded LR4 RC2 [Clean Load] - and restrated over from scratch. The only HUGE qeustion mark that still exists is that in March I got a new Nikon D7000 camera and everything I took since then I have then is missing. I have the JPEG conversions I did but all the rest are gone - and ys I am certain I had backed them up , I last backed up two weeks ago. This is doubly annoying as I became a grandad in February so I have lost a lot of personal RAW files. There is nothing in either recycle bin or back ups from 2012 [NB did not have camera from begining off 2012 due to acccident. 

Anyway I will give all one more go then put the lot away and forget it. Perhaps smethings are not meant to be.


----------



## Unklejon (May 13, 2012)

Anythings possible with this monster machine my son designed for me


----------



## Bruce J (May 13, 2012)

Unklejon said:


> Sorry for slow response Beat been fire fighting the ever diminishing stock of photos. I checked the recycle bin [PC101 Doh!!] and they were all there. Seemed to be a mix of DNG, JPEG and something called Nero Encrypted Files -. No before you ask I dont have Nero loaded and never had as far as I know.



Is it possible those 'Nero Encrypted Files' are actually your missing Nikon RAW files (which have a file extension of NEF)?  Your computer may associate the NEF extension w/ Nero, when it actually represents a Nikon image file.


----------



## clee01l (May 13, 2012)

Bruce J said:


> Is it possible those 'Nero Encrypted Files' are actually your missing Nikon RAW files (which have a file extension of NEF)?  Your computer may associate the NEF extension w/ Nero, when it actually represents a Nikon image file.


Good  catch!  Easily fixed if it is.


----------



## Unklejon (May 14, 2012)

Bruce you’re a genius many thanks they are indeed the NEF[Nikon] RAW files. What’s more - and this is so embarrassing - I have found outwhy none of the pictures I took on my new camera have shown up in my filestructure - My imports are stored by date taken i.e. Month / Year. I just foundout [silly o clock in the morning here in UK] that I set the date wrong on mynew camera - I set it at 2011 not 2012. God knows how I sort this out now inthe metadata files.... At least I got my grandson smiling out at me from themonitor in pure NEF format. Also have to go back to basics to find how I stopthe NEF being associated with Nero.
Oh well all’s well that ends well. Thanks to all of you foryour patience and understanding... I will now go and stand in the corner with my [embarased] face to the wall


----------



## Bruce J (May 14, 2012)

Glad you didn't lose your images. I'm well aware of how precious those early grand kid images are. As Cletus says, the rest can be worked out at your leisure. Lots of help available here if you need it.


----------

